# 280 vs 308



## nnomad (Apr 27, 2005)

*I own a Ruger MK II bolt action rifle in 22-250 and found a 280 in the same style and model as my 22-250. I wanted to know how close to the 308 is the 280. I would be reloading this caliber. And would it work on Elk here in Oregon and Moose in Minnesota? :sniper: *


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Nnomad,

The 280 Remington cartridge derives from the 30-06 Springfield parent cartridge. Any cartridge from the 30-06 Springfield is a proven big game getter.

The 280 Remington is an excellent cartridge for Elk/Moose with the correct weight and construction bullet. I would find a 175 grain Nosler Partition load that works well in the rifle and have fun.

The 308 Winchester also come from the 30-06 Springfield but operates in a short action. The 280 Remington is a long action cartridge. Here are some links for comparison.

280 Remington
http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/280rem.php
http://www.imrpowder.com/data/rifle/280rem.php
308 Winchester
http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/308win.php
http://www.imrpowder.com/data/rifle/308 ... 5apr03.php
30-06 Springfield
http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/30-06.php
http://www.imrpowder.com/data/rifle/30-06-2005apr03.php

Nosler Partition Bullets 7mm (284 Diameter) 175 Grain Spitzer Box of 50
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=271966*


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

nnomad,

I sent you a pm. Some of us older, wiser and with more experience will not respond to a thread with OSOK (MT in color). If you surf the treads you will get the picture.


----------

